# Stillen Day june 5th 2004 pictures



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

I just wanted to share with you all the pics my couzin and I took at the stillen g35 350z day.

please go to our web site http://www.350zmods.com and click on gallery.

take a look at the turbo maxima

thanks


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

so many nice cars...y can't they have that in jersey?


----------

